# How long is frozen fish good for?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

A friend just gave me a bunch of frozen fish because her 8 freezers are getting full, (No Im not kidding about that). It was vacuumed packed and flash frozen and looks real good. It was dated Nov 2011, still good?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd eat it.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

You can usually tell by the smell. If it smells like fish it should be OK but..if it has that unusual smell or sticky slimmy feel(not just wet)then throw it out.My motto......any doubt, throw it out


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

hiwall said:


> I'd eat it.


:ditto:

...............


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If it looks good it is. I throw fish out when it gets freezer burned. It's not that the fish is bad but the freezer burned product has a taste I find unacceptable. My brother has been able to reclaim some lightly freezer burned fish by soaking in salt water.

Edit: The dog never complained about the taste of freezer burned fish.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have fish in the freezer pushing 10 years old. Still tastes fine.

Note: I put the fish in ziploc bags then fill the entire bag with water and freeze. The fish is then encapsulated in a block of ice and it never gets freezer burn.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't advise about fish because I would rather have another tooth pulled than eat that stinky nasty cat food, but I cleaned out the freezer a couple weeks back and found a steak from early 2010. I grilled it up and it was delicious. I also tossed a couple that looked off.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Good until it gets eaten.... Then not so much...

You can keep it for years frozen.... Or you can CAN a bunch of it also to save freezer room.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Any one thinking about growing your on fish in your back yard?
In tanks & 55 gallon drums cut long ways like a horse trough with a solar pump.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

crabapple said:


> Any one thinking about growing your on fish in your back yard?
> In tanks & 55 gallon drums cut long ways like a horse trough with a solar pump.


Been there ... done that ... didn't work as planned. lol


----------

